# Porn



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 2, 2017)

Right, wrong? What are your thoughts on pornography?

Feel free to approach this topic from any angle you'd like


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 2, 2017)

duct tape anal spreads.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't think there's anything wrong with porn

On the contrary, I think it actually helps individuals as well as society in many different ways

Although I also believe there _can be_ a danger aspect to it, just like anything else that induces the pleasure chemicals inside the brain. Moderation is key to enjoyment. 

Funny, this is one of the few jobs where women earn more than men, and yet they're shamed for it throughout large segments of society..

Given the fact that the internet is so available today, and kids will likely gain access well before they're 18, how do you think we as a society should approach the topic of porn being readily available to minors at a very young age? How do you think this might affect views on sexuality?


----------



## HAF2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ever watch a documentary on the porn industry? Horribly over-represented in sucide, drug addiction, and sufferers of child abuse and molestation. 
I enjoy some porn, probably very tame by most people's standards. Yet I've never deluded myself into thinking they were really enjoying themselves and that I would ever switch lives with them.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Jan 4, 2017)

I only watch amateur real sex porn. Mostly shit random people upload themselves on shit like pornhub. Like this is obviously some dude fucking a girl recording it with a shitty cellphone camera. Video quality isn't great it's more real. Big company porn is boring as fuck and doesn't seem real. 

I know when a girl is genuinely enjoying sex and when some dude with a massive dick is just smashing the fuck out of something with no real technique it's just like ......meh.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 5, 2017)

Bukakke for everyone


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 5, 2017)

This software uses deep learning neural network magic to classify screenshots as one of front, back, bj/hj, daty, tittyfuck, or boring. You can "fine tune" his model for your own preferences if you have a sizable collection of images/clips. Then point it at a pile of videos and it will cut out the good parts for you. For True Fap Wizards Only...

https://github.com/ryanjay0/miles-deep


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 5, 2017)

Ill take a whack at it


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 5, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> duct tape anal spreads.





Spoiler


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Pornhub's 2016 Year in Review


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

Can we post pictures?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can we post pictures?














Impressive


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

I think that it is under represented as a fine art. Like in museums . This is the year of the dong, so looking forward to some really ground breaking art this year!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Impressive


Eh, she's cute and all, but my cock is much fatter than that banana. 

Niiiiiice camera!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've always had a thing for vintage pink chairs


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3870064
> I've always had a thing for vintage pink chairs


I'm down. I bet that shade of pink matches her spread. 


Spoiler


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful crown molding, as well. Looks vintage.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Eh, she's cute and all, but my cock is much fatter than that banana.
> 
> Niiiiiice camera!
> 
> View attachment 3870059


She's a professional, you should see her work!

Sasha Grey


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She's a professional, you should see her work!
> 
> Sasha Grey


You must be waaayyyy into this shit, dude. lol

When I watch porn it's almost always 'vintage' stuff. You know, the kind where the participants actually look as if they are _enjoying_ themselves and not moaning and saying "fuck, yeah" on cue. 
Not too into the overly scripted rape/degradation scenarios featuring freshly shorn junkies stretching each other's orifices in exchange for meth and a wad of $20s.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)

His names not Panda wanna beat er for nothin


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> You must be waaayyyy into this shit, dude. lol


Why, because I know who she is?

I'm a fan of porn, she's one of the biggest names in the industry. I'm sure even people who don't watch movies know who Daniel Day Lewis is.. 


Big_Lou said:


> the kind where the participants actually look as if they are _enjoying_ themselves and not moaning and saying "fuck, yeah" on cue.


Why would anyone like porn if the participants are not enjoying themselves? Orgasm clips is some of the hottest porn available imo


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Took some cid the other night was watching pornhub had a blast found a black midget getting sucked up buy to cops there like you like that he looked like he dident the way he said it maybe i was just frying but very funny shit


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Why, because I know who she is?
> 
> I'm a fan of porn, she's one of the biggest names in the industry. I'm sure even people who don't watch movies know who Daniel Day Lewis is..
> 
> Why would anyone like porn if the participants are not enjoying themselves? Orgasm clips is some of the hottest porn available imo


Hey man, it's YOUR world - get it on.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3870064
> I've always had a thing for vintage pink chairs


Nice cushions!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> His names not Panda wanna beat er for nothin


The guy's *constantly *horny.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Nice cushions!


The nicer the cushion, the better the pushin'


or something like that.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Bunch of perves arent we


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bunch of perves arent we





Spoiler


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 6, 2017)

Aaaww Yea


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 3870111


Dude's body and hairline is on point


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Bunch of perves arent we


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Aaaww Yea


Hey, c'mon over baby.....we'll work off a few pounds together and I'll kiss your titties....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)

lmfao


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey, c'mon over baby.....we'll work off a few pounds together and I'll kiss your titties....


Don't insuIt her, she might smack you around.



Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 6, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Don't insuIt her, she might smack you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Insulting? I'd need to see her b-hole first.

She can smack my cock around, maybe punch me in the chest/balls a few times.

Anyone up for some *HARDCORE LESBIAN PORN* ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 6, 2017)

Grab them right in the pussy!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Aaaww Yea


Oh yea i want this girl to ride me


----------



## throwdo (Jan 6, 2017)

Think theres enough to share


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2017)

I drew this today for you horny bastards . Is it good enough to be sensored by some? That's when I will no if I nailed it . This devils whore took a long time to open up and unfold properly.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 7, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I drew this today for you horny bastards . Is it good enough to be sensored by some? That's when I will no if I nailed it . This devils whore took a long time to open up and unfold properly.
> View attachment 3870810


That's fine art.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's fine art.


She's *so* good. And usually in the style of several of my favorite 50s-90s artists. (Kricfalusi, Jack Davis, Wolverton, etc.)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's fine art.


Why not? 
for·nog·ra·phy
pôrˈnäɡrəfē/
_noun_

printed or visual material containing the explicit description or display of sexual organs or activity, intended to stimulate erotic rather than aesthetic or emotional feelings.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Why not?
> for·nog·ra·phy
> pôrˈnäɡrəfē/
> _noun_
> ...


Nah. 

It's just really good work.


----------



## Karah (Jan 12, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3870064
> I've always had a thing for vintage pink chairs


This is so sexy. Stockings are my thing


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2017)

Karah said:


> This is so sexy. Stockings are my thing


You should enter our legs contest!
you can upload photos HERE!


----------



## Karah (Jan 12, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> You should enter our legs contest!
> you can upload photos HERE!


My legs are not a mile long tho haha. I'm short and....thick


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 12, 2017)

Karah said:


> My legs are not a mile long tho haha. I'm short and....thick


..nice. I’m short too!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2017)

Karah said:


> My legs are not a mile long tho haha. I'm short and....thick


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jan 13, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I drew this today for you horny bastards . Is it good enough to be sensored by some? That's when I will no if I nailed it . This devils whore took a long time to open up and unfold properly.
> View attachment 3870810


Darn, you always seem to impress. 

Those legs creep me the hell out, I am not sure why either


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 14, 2017)

Karah said:


> My legs are not a mile long tho haha. I'm short and....thick


Go on.....


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I drew this today for you horny bastards . Is it good enough to be sensored by some? That's when I will no if I nailed it . This devils whore took a long time to open up and unfold properly.
> View attachment 3870810


I totally dig it. Nice artwork. Vagina dentata and shes taking a dump lol!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 14, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> I totally dig it. Nice artwork. Vagina dentata and shes taking a dump lol!


It's a fetid garlic bulb queef.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

Yum. ha ...it does look like a garlic bulb


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

Where can I see the amazing pulsating asshole drawing now?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 14, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Where can I see the amazing pulsating asshole drawing now?


Look here, it'll be revealed in all of it's quivering, oozing glory:



Spoiler



You'll have to ask @Dr.Amber Trichome, and check her thread for more delights.....

http://rollitup.org/t/dats-art-cave.916929//


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 14, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Where can I see the amazing pulsating asshole?


Look in the MIRROR!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 14, 2017)

lil late , but good one mang


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Go on.....
> 
> View attachment 3876384


Lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 14, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 15, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


>


The life and times of a United States Senator? A glimpse into the 'mind' of Eric Drumpf?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2017)

This is what a trump movement is like!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2017)

Lol. Highlights:
Stick your face into her crotch and try no to vomit
hello kitty condom. 
Find the right hole


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 15, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Lol. Highlights:
> Stick your face into her crotch and try no to vomit
> hello kitty condom.
> Find the right hole


Yes! LOL Died at the first two. "A firm handshake..."


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 15, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with porn
> 
> On the contrary, I think it actually helps individuals as well as society in many different ways
> 
> ...


I'm sure a lot of virgins skip missionary and start with a good ass pounding rite out of the gate .....which IMO would take a lot of the fun out of learning those things without porn .....I think people should bone down at least three or four times before picking up ideas/positions from porn ......but I could honestly care less ...I just wanted to say ass pounding and debbie does Dallas on VHS was hot shit when I was young ......fuck I'm old ....oh well


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 15, 2017)

A GREAT resource for all the amateurs/up-and-_comers_ (snicker)! 






1. Eve's Ecstasy
2. Forbidden Fruit
3. Under the Sink


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2017)

I stole my very first porn magazines from a grocery store...

...Named BEAVERS! 

WTF did they expect?!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I stole my very first porn magazines from a grocery store...
> 
> ...Named BEAVERS!
> 
> WTF did they expect?!


How old were you the first time you saw porn?

At what age do you think it's OK for people to see it?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How old were you the first time you saw porn?
> 
> At what age do you think it's OK for people to see it?


Well I was maybe 11 or 12 when I first noticed it. 

I don't think there should be an age limit on nudity, that's just some Puritan bullshit. 

Hard core porn like anal, bondage, S&M and the like is for older kids, I'm thinking NC17 rated kind of thing. 

I think there should be more non sexual nudity at young ages, specifically to destigmatize it. Sex ed can happen as early as 10, because that's when kids are beginning to really wake up to their sexuality.

Keeping children in the dark and feeding them guilt about it 'until marriage' is a nasty power play practiced on young minds by those with an agenda. Like religions. I'm not a big fan of organized religion and the garbage that's historically gone with it.


----------



## Indacouch (Jan 15, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Well I was maybe 11 or 12 when I first noticed it.
> 
> I don't think there should be an age limit on nudity, that's just some Puritan bullshit.
> 
> ...


I believe there was a movie called blue lagoon or something ...where a guy and girl were on an island running around butthole naked ...that kinda nudity isn't a big deal IMO as far as age goes ......like you said there's nudity and then there's hardcore shit that lil kids IMO don't need to see ........it's like the kids who's parent are preachers and super strict ....NO SEX NO DRINKING...and when you put so much effort into telling a young person not to do something ,,,,it's almost like it turns it into some kind of mystical beast that they just have to try soley because mommy and daddy said not to .........I'm not dissing anyone's beliefs or religion ...I was raised in church as a lil guy and got kicked out of the public school program for good behavior and had to do my fair share of years in Christian private school .....which was fun in and of itself ....a school filled with good kids that there parents didn't want in public school,and kids like me who had no choice .......lots of horny chicks in those places that are just as freaky if not more freaky than the normal girl .......fine by me ....still can't believe my pops paid for me to have that much fun ...lol .....I feel even older now


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 15, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I believe there was a movie called blue lagoon or something ...where a guy and girl were on an island running around butthole naked ...that kinda nudity isn't a big deal IMO as far as age goes ......like you said there's nudity and then there's hardcore shit that lil kids IMO don't need to see ........it's like the kids who's parent are preachers and super strict ....NO SEX NO DRINKING...and when you put so much effort into telling a young person not to do something ,,,,it's almost like it turns it into some kind of mystical beast that they just have to try soley because mommy and daddy said not to .........I'm not dissing anyone's beliefs or religion ...I was raised in church as a lil guy and got kicked out of the public school program for good behavior and had to do my fair share of years in Christian private school .....which was fun in and of itself ....a school filled with good kids that there parents didn't want in public school,and kids like me who had no choice .......lots of horny chicks in those places that are just as freaky if not more freaky than the normal girl .......fine by me ....still can't believe my pops paid for me to have that much fun ...lol .....I feel even older now


You and I are saying the same thing. 

I hear a lot of stories about freaky girls in religious schools lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 15, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> A GREAT resource for all the amateurs/up-and-_comers_ (snicker)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This video is hysterical . So much so fast. That drawing and her using a pot holder glove . Priceless. Do a taste test before committing to a FULL meal. So funny. Lmao Lou. You find some good stuff dude.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 21, 2017)

Further elaboration on this topic: YES i AM a fucked up pervert, but as long as no one is being taken advantage of, I am OK with porn, but I know this is rarely the case. Unfortunately, people often get taken advantage of in the real world. I didn't want to think about it for a long time, but I think it's why I have become less interested as time goes on.
The violent stuff in porn makes me sick to my stomach, I don't want to see people getting humiliated because they have to make a living. A lady friend asked me to slap her ass once, I could barely bring myself to do that. If people are into it, I say all the power to you man, just not my thing. (I am ok with this stuff in art/illustrations)
I think the religious and moral points people have brought up in the thread are interesting. I am NOT a supporter of religion AT ALL myself, but I can respect people's beliefs all the same, how you want to live and raise your children is up to you, as long as you understand that not everyone has the same belief structure, but most people rarely understand this. I WAS raised in a no alcohol, no sex, no girlfriends even, type of religious household, fuck dude, certain people even made me feel like drawing anything was wrong, I had to keep everything to myself and it just kept getting weirder. Possibly one of the reasons why I looked to alcohol as an escape and why I was OBSESSED with porn for years. Not trying to judge or give advice, but if you guys have kids, maybe think twice about being so strict.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> Thanks DAT, I will share my honest thoughts on porn here, you understand me, I hope you get a good chuckle out of this.
> 
> I admit I am a crazy person in certain ways and one way is porn. For a LONG time, I loved it. However, over the past year my interest has been diminishing slowly. I still look at it from time to time, but nothing like before.
> 
> ...




Very socio-sexual....fantastic....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

Whoa whoa, lost me on the porn stuff, lol...sites and channels and whatnot. Sure, I watch videos, read erotica, and ogle pics while I beat off, but I'm not so into 'online stuff' on that level, I suppose.

Besides, I had a few ROCKIN years between wives, and my current wife is hotter than the oven door and *great *in the sack.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 21, 2017)

Not sure what happened to my earlier reply in the thread, seems to have been deleted? (sorry)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2017)

lol. Awe robot. That was a great post. Looks like lou saved it. Lol. I think censoring any drawing or painting or sculpture of sexual documentation is ridiculous. So when I saw what you did with your drawing with the blackouts I thought it was absurdly fitting today of how fucked we are with censorship and getting reported... and who is reporting and allowed to decide what is appropriate. I picked up this dollar bill Amsterdam a while ago. Europeans aren't as uptight about sex as Americans are.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol. Awe robot. That was a great post. Looks like lou saved it. Lol. I think censoring any drawing or painting or sculpture of sexual documentation is ridiculous. So when I saw what you did with your drawing with the blackouts I thought it was absurdly fitting today of how fucked we are with censorship and getting reported... and who is reporting and allowed to decide what is appropriate. I picked up this dollar bill Amsterdam a while ago. Europeans aren't as uptight about sex as Americans are.
> View attachment 3881869


I actually posed for a few of these bills....


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 21, 2017)

In before currency AXE!


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 21, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol. Awe robot. That was a great post. Looks like lou saved it. Lol. I think censoring any drawing or painting or sculpture of sexual documentation is ridiculous. So when I saw what you did with your drawing with the blackouts I thought it was absurdly fitting today of how fucked we are with censorship and getting reported... and who is reporting and allowed to decide what is appropriate. I picked up this dollar bill Amsterdam a while ago. Europeans aren't as uptight about sex as Americans are.
> View attachment 3881869


lol its alright. Sorry guys, not sure what I did wrong. Thank you Big LOU.
Ugh, its no big deal, I get the feeling that censorship will never end, we just need to put up with it here, its too ingrained in American culture at this point.
That bill is hilarious, I want to know what porn those pics are from, looks like some good vintage shit!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 22, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> Further elaboration on this topic: YES i AM a fucked up pervert, but as long as no one is being taken advantage of, I am OK with porn, but I know this is rarely the case. Unfortunately, people often get taken advantage of in the real world. I didn't want to think about it for a long time, but I think it's why I have become less interested as time goes on.
> The violent stuff in porn makes me sick to my stomach, I don't want to see people getting humiliated because they have to make a living. A lady friend asked me to slap her ass once, I could barely bring myself to do that. If people are into it, I say all the power to you man, just not my thing. (I am ok with this stuff in art/illustrations)
> I think the religious and moral points people have brought up in the thread are interesting. I am NOT a supporter of religion AT ALL myself, but I can respect people's beliefs all the same, how you want to live and raise your children is up to you, as long as you understand that not everyone has the same belief structure, but most people rarely understand this. I WAS raised in a no alcohol, no sex, no girlfriends even, type of religious household, fuck dude, certain people even made me feel like drawing anything was wrong, I had to keep everything to myself and it just kept getting weirder. Possibly one of the reasons why I looked to alcohol as an escape and why I was OBSESSED with porn for years. Not trying to judge or give advice, but if you guys have kids, maybe think twice about being so strict.


What do you think about the idea that some people get off on humiliation? I feel like you can enjoy many different aspects of sex as long as everything is consentual and everyone involved is having a good time. It can even bring you closer together as a unit.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 22, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What do you think about the idea that some people get off on humiliation? I feel like you can enjoy many different aspects of sex as long as everything is consentual and everyone involved is having a good time. It can even bring you closer together as a unit.


I think that's totally fine. Everyone's got their thing they're into. I am alright with that too, but only to a certain extent.
Personally, just not into the stuff where a woman's getting slapped and choked, spit on till she's crying and clearly doesn't want to be there. I know some people love it, but I can't watch that. Totally fine with the BDSM type stuff, was into some of that in the past.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 22, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> I think that's totally fine. Everyone's got their thing they're into. I am alright with that too, but only to a certain extent.
> Personally, just not into the stuff where a woman's getting slapped and choked, spit on till she's crying and clearly doesn't want to be there. I know some people love it, but I can't watch that. Totally fine with the BDSM type stuff, was into some of that in the past.


OK, thanks for the clarification. I agree with you

On another note, Japanese porn is interesting in that they censor the penis and vagina, but not assholes or nipples. I always thought censorship of nudity in America was inconsistent and strange since you can see male nipples but not female nipples, but Japan takes it to a whole new level. From what I remember reading, they enacted some obscenity laws a long time ago, so any porn that's produced in Japan has to abide by the censorship laws, which is ironic considering the stuff that actually comes out of Japan.. Could be a reflection of the repression kind of like the Christian/Catholic schoolgirl stereotype exists in America.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 22, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> OK, thanks for the clarification. I agree with you
> 
> On another note, Japanese porn is interesting in that they censor the penis and vagina, but not assholes or nipples. I always thought censorship of nudity in America was inconsistent and strange since you can see male nipples but not female nipples, but Japan takes it to a whole new level. From what I remember reading, they enacted some obscenity laws a long time ago, so any porn that's produced in Japan has to abide by the censorship laws, which is ironic considering the stuff that actually comes out of Japan.. Could be a reflection of the repression kind of like the Christian/Catholic schoolgirl stereotype exists in America.


Japanese porn was fucking insane a few years ago, I can't even describe the kind of fucked up shit that's come out of there to get around that censorship law. You are absolutely correct.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe porn now, to be evil. I had a severe addiction to it, I was masterbating for a few hours on end until recently. My semen has been watery and not thick and white for some time, my interest in sex with my gf quite low, my erections poor bordering on occasional ED, no confidence around other women, no morning wood. Until a few weeks ago i decided to try quitting.

Within around 10 to 14 days I was starting to feel fantastic

.All symptoms reversed, feeling horny all the time, getting morning wood, spontaneous semi's around other females ,which hadn't happened in years. Generally feeling more energy, reversal of depression I had been feeling, desire to have sex again and my semen was thick and white again like it should be, also a lot of it. Even women seemed to be reacting to me differently the other day when i was on my good run, I was getting smiles and looks all over the place.

Then I had a really bad day the other day and relapsed watched about an hour of standard porn (3 girls let multiple guys creampie their pussies) and jerked off. My semen still thick and plentiful and an amazing orgasm. The next day (yesterday) I felt a little worse, and decided F it I'll go again. Watched around 2 hours of porn, but this time relapsing hard into my more extreme fetishes like grandmas and old/young combos. I then jerked off a second time. My jizz pretty much back to a trickle of watery crap. Then I also had sex with my gf just to keep her happy, as you can imagine I was not up for it much at all, didn't get fully hard had delayed ejaculation took ages to cum. Today I feel absolutley terrible. No energy, depressed feeling, had the oppurtunity to chat up some pretty girls at work but didn't ,no interest.
,
I resolve to quit forever this time. Porn in my book is the hardest drug out there. it's pure dopamine. but artificially creating these dopamine hits just burns you out and robs you of the ability or desire to achieve these hits the way nature intended. The role of it, is to give man the masculine confidence and desire for real sex. By watching porn you are milking yourself dry of your very masculinity. If you wanna think on an evolutionary,chimp kind of level, it was probably the weak pathetic omega males who resorted to whacking off their own meat as they watched the real males fuck the females. .

rant over. good topic.


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 26, 2017)

puffdatchronic said:


> I believe porn now, to be evil. I had a severe addiction to it, I was masterbating for a few hours on end until recently. My semen has been watery and not thick and white for some time, my interest in sex with my gf quite low, my erections poor bordering on occasional ED, no confidence around other women, no morning wood. Until a few weeks ago i decided to try quitting.
> 
> Within around 10 to 14 days I was starting to feel fantastic
> 
> ...


Damn dude, I hope you feel better, there's gotta be people who can help you with this out there, but its a fucked up thing to talk about. While I don't agree 100% with your thoughts on porn or its purpose, I totally see where you're coming from, it has the potential to warp your view of sexuality, removes any emotions that should probably be associated with it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 27, 2017)

THanks for the concern. I avoided it yesterday and am feeling more positive. Though the last time it did take a few weeks before i felt better. You see, I think maybe some people are more at risk than others. I by nature have an extremely addictive, pleasure seeking personality . I have been addicted and taken to the extremes everything from gambling, drinking, drugs, cigarretes, porn.. pretty much anything which one can get addicted to. But yet some people can enjoy a little porn, or have a casual drink and not want or need to take it to extreme. I mean warped sexuality, thats a good way to put it. I'm not even attracted to old women for instance, but when it comes to fapping, there comes a point where i think it would be pretty hot to see one get fucked. it's bizarre.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2017)

puffdatchronic said:


> THanks for the concern. I avoided it yesterday and am feeling more positive. Though the last time it did take a few weeks before i felt better. You see, I think maybe some people are more at risk than others. I by nature have an extremely addictive, pleasure seeking personality . I have been addicted and taken to the extremes everything from gambling, drinking, drugs, cigarretes, porn.. pretty much anything which one can get addicted to. But yet some people can enjoy a little porn, or have a casual drink and not want or need to take it to extreme. I mean warped sexuality, thats a good way to put it. I'm not even attracted to old women for instance, but when it comes to fapping, there comes a point where i think it would be pretty hot to see one get fucked. it's bizarre.


All things in moderation- moderation included!


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 27, 2017)

she lika da skittlez


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2017)

puffdatchronic said:


> I'm not even attracted to old women for instance, but when it comes to fapping, there comes a point where i think it would be pretty hot to see one get fucked. it's bizarre.


What do you find hot about it?


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 28, 2017)

Hmm to be honest i'm not even sure. It probably has deep roots in my damaged psyche lol. Maybe its the thought that there are women out there who are considered unattractive, but not in the conventional sense of being extremely fat or extremely ugly who are not getting their sexual needs met and would absolutely jump at the chance to fuck a young man ie me. 

Maybe its something to do with the conflicting innocent / slutty nature of them. They are considered by society innocent, weak , fragile, asexual . but the truth is they love getting fucked as much as a young woman. Not only that but theyve been around the block more than youd believe so there is a bit of a weird power dynamic going on. 

Also its just unexpected and more "real" and therefore to me more of a turn on. I far prefer amateur style normal looking chicks with imperfections than model types with fske breasts. Makes the scenario feel more relevant to me personally


----------



## robot.logik (Jan 28, 2017)

How old are we talking here? I mean even in "MILF" porn, the ladies can be in their late 20s up to like 50 something, but then there is the REAL weird shit, young guys with 70-80 year old women.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2017)

puffdatchronic said:


> Maybe its something to do with the conflicting innocent / slutty nature of them. They are considered by society innocent, weak , fragile, asexual . but the truth is they love getting fucked as much as a young woman. Not only that but theyve been around the block more than youd believe so there is a bit of a weird power dynamic going on.
> 
> Also its just unexpected and more "real" and therefore to me more of a turn on. I far prefer amateur style normal looking chicks with imperfections than model types with fske breasts. Makes the scenario feel more relevant to me personally


Hey man, thanks for the reply. I can kind of identify with this part of your explanation as well. I also find the young/old genre of porn sort of appealing for these same reasons. 

Thanks for sharing your perspective


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 28, 2017)

robot.logik said:


> How old are we talking here? I mean even in "MILF" porn, the ladies can be in their late 20s up to like 50 something, but then there is the REAL weird shit, young guys with 70-80 year old women.


Not sure really, I've seen porn with women who are probably in their 60s that's still sexually appealing to my senses

I think when it comes to sexuality, because it's such a taboo and provocative subject by nature within American culture, those that aren't into what you're into will condemn it as perverted or unnatural. Why? I'm not entirely sure.. If you like a movie I don't like, I don't call you disgusting for liking it. But when it comes to human sexuality, that seems to be OK to most people. Maybe they don't want to be associated with liking the same things because they feel like they'd be ostracized by society (which they themselves perpetuate by denying it). If we all, openly admitted our sexual kinks, without fear of being shunned by our society, I think we would be happier and most of our own sexual lives would be better.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 29, 2017)

Age wise i think right up to late 60s early 70s. The age were they can still get on top and put a bit off energy into. Ive seen a few reeallly old like 90s but they look gross by that age .Yeh its really interesting trying to figure out the psychology behind fetishes like this.i Also think pregnant women are great. Again possibly the taboo nature of it ...almost forbidden fruit but not quite


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 29, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Impressive


Amateur.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> Amateur.


Jealous.


----------



## Strocat (Jan 29, 2017)

inbtween a man having sex with a woman or a man if you're so inclined he gets an urge when someone isn't around and in that situation a good ole fashioned dick tug happens from time to time.. It has only become easier with streaming porn sites.


I remember the days in my home when i was a young man (now 31).. where I'd have to turn to channel 31 (HBO) which we werent subscribed to but if you stared hard enough into the television static you might be lucky enough to catch a glimpse of a tit and if the skies were extra clear that night you might even be lucky enough to see a nip. 

When I was 13 I once found a vhs porn of my fathers.. It was called "fuck whores volume 5" , I nearly jerked every bit of skin off my cock.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2017)

Strocat said:


> When I was 13 I once found a vhs porn of my fathers.. It was called "fuck whores volume 5" , I nearly jerked every bit of skin off my cock.


So another important aspect of this conversation about porn, I think, is how you were treated by your parents (or guardians) when it came to the subject of porn or how they treated _it_. I remember when I was a kid first coming into my sexuality, first discovering porn, probably a little bit before I really had access to the internet, they condemned it. I remember feeling a strong sense of embarrassment the first time I got caught looking at porn. Like I did something super seriously wrong. I felt guilt and shame. So obviously I don't think that's the way to go about treating your kid when you find out they've discovered what sex is. 

If I ever have kids of my own, I think I'll talk to them about sex well before they ever go looking for porn.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So another important aspect of this conversation about porn, I think, is how you were treated by your parents (or guardians) when it came to the subject of porn or how they treated _it_. I remember when I was a kid first coming into my sexuality, first discovering porn, probably a little bit before I really had access to the internet, they condemned it. I remember feeling a strong sense of embarrassment the first time I got caught looking at porn. Like I did something super seriously wrong. I felt guilt and shame. So obviously I don't think that's the way to go about treating your kid when you find out they've discovered what sex is.
> 
> If I ever have kids of my own, I think I'll talk to them about sex well before they ever go looking for porn.


That will never do.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That will never do.


What?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What?


Irony, mate lol. Don't kill me!


----------



## Strocat (Jan 30, 2017)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So another important aspect of this conversation about porn, I think, is how you were treated by your parents (or guardians) when it came to the subject of porn or how they treated _it_. I remember when I was a kid first coming into my sexuality, first discovering porn, probably a little bit before I really had access to the internet, they condemned it. I remember feeling a strong sense of embarrassment the first time I got caught looking at porn. Like I did something super seriously wrong. I felt guilt and shame. So obviously I don't think that's the way to go about treating your kid when you find out they've discovered what sex is.
> 
> If I ever have kids of my own, I think I'll talk to them about sex well before they ever go looking for porn.


everything was always super open in my household. my parents told me about sex when i was about 10.. they also told me i would start getting these "feelings" and to do whatever came natural but not to actually have sex until I understood what pregnancy was and the lot. They told me not to even think about having sex until i was 16 at the youngest.

my parents didn't like have sex in front of me or anything but I knew what sex was at a very young age.. I liked the way I grew up.. everything was open and i was allowed to do basically anything. the fact i didnt have to hide things actually made me not want to do alot of bad things... everything from trying cocaine to sneaking the neighborhood whore into the house.. I was taught early on that I could do what I wanted but that there were things that could be very bad for me (cocaine etc) so I even though I could.. I never felt that rebelious urge to try because I could have done so.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2017)

my parents sucked in the parenting department. They kept up appearences by taking us on vacations, buying us birthday presents and xmas gifts. But that was the extent of their parenting. They were too self centrered and into their own vices to pay us any attention whatsoever. So the sex talk or any talk of sex never happened. I discovered a pornography channel one night when i was about 11, was amazed, got hard so hard and aroused I ejaculated without even hardly jerking, i just touched it a few times and came ... probably one of the best feelings in life ever. I think my parents realised what i was up to but i never got a talk about anything like that . NOw i reflect on it though, i wish i hadn't have found it. I wish I had have allowed my hormones to build up properly and that would have gave me the motivation to go after real girls. Funny actually but this is around the time I started to get the first whiffs of depression in my life. I went to big school a shell of who i used to be, never even hardly talked to a girl until i was about 20 . Had a lot of interest too, but flat out wasn't interested, was easier to go home and whack off. I even flat out rejected a really cute girl whose friends asked me out for her, in front of her, at about the age of 15. How my life would have differed if i hadn't been such a pussy, so many regrets.


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 31, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Big_Lou (Feb 5, 2017)

Just gonna leave this classic 70s/80s porn music here....if you close your eyes you can really _picture_ the various acts....theater of the mind....


----------

